# لماذا لا تتصادم الطائرات - اتباع أساليب المراقبة الجوية



## الجدى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*المراقبـــة** الجويــــة*​


*أولاً: مقدمة:*​ 
معظم أنظمة الاتصالات و الملاحة الجوية تستخدم الكمبيوتر و الرادار و الراديو و غيرها من الأجهزة و المعدات و ذلك لتزويد الطائرة بتعليمات و توجيهات الأشخاص المدربين و الذين يعملون كمسئولين عن مراقبة الملاحة الجوية في المحطات الأرضية، و الذين يراقبون بشكل مستمر هذه الأنظمة و يتعقبون مكان توضع و سرعة الطائرة أثناء طيرانها.
إن المسئولين عن مراقبة الملاحة الجوية يستطيعون تحذير الطائرات عندما تكون قريبة من بعضها كما أن المراقبة الجوية تستخدم أيضاً في تنسيق إقلاع الطائرات و هبوطها على مدرج الطائرات.
إذاً فإن هدف المراقبة الجوية هو زيادة عدد الطائرات التي تطير في نفس الوقت و تقليل خطر اصطدامها ببعضها.
و يعمل الطيارون مع فريق العمل الموجود على الأرض بشكل مترابط مع المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية، و ذلك لإدارة حركة الطيران.
كما أن أنظمة المراقبة الجوية تعطي أيضاً معلومات متجددة عن الطقس لكل المطارات الموجودة في الدولة، و بالتالي تستطيع الطائرة أن تقلع و تهبط بأمان.
و هذه المعلومات ليست ضرورية فقط للمسافرين بالطائرة، بل إنها مهمة أيضاً للصناعة التي تعتمد على الطيران في إيصال الأغذية و المواد في الوقت المحدد.







(في الصورة مطار باريس-فرنسا)​

*ثانياً: عوامل المراقبة الجوية:*
إن المراقبة الجوية هي عبارة عن مزيج مكون من ثلاثة عناصر رئيسية:
*- العامل الأول* هو قواعد الطيران الرئيسية التي يتبعها الطيارون في الجو، و هي تشبه إلى حد كبير القواعد التي يجب على سائقي السيارات إتباعها.
*- العامل الثاني* هو مجموعة أنظمة الملاحة الالكترونية و الأجهزة التي يستعملها الطيارون ليظلوا ضمن المسار المحدد.
*- العامل الثالث* هو عبارة عن المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية بالإضافة إلى أنظمة الحاسوب التي يستخدمها هؤلاء المسئولون و ذلك من اجل تتبع الطائرة أثناء إقلاعها و طيرانها و من ثم هبوطها.
هذه العوامل الثلاثة تعمل مجتمعة لإبقاء الطائرة آمنة و منعزلة في الهواء لتجنب الصدامات.
فيما يلي سنتناول كل واحد من هذه العوامل على حدة.
*1- قواعد الطيران:*
يعتمد النظام الرئيسي للمراقبة الجوية على قدرة الطيارين على تمييز طائراتهم من أجل الرؤية البصرية للطائرات الأخرى و تجنبها، و هذا النظام معروف باسم قواعد الطيران البصرية (Visual Flight Rules) (VFR)، و هنا يستخدم الطيارون الخرائط التي تبين مواقع المعالم التضاريسية و المطارات و العلامات الأرضية، كما يستطيع الطيارون استخدام إشارات لاسلكية أو مساعدات ملاحية أرضية أخرى و ذلك لمراقبة مسار طيرانهم.
إلا أن هذه الطريقة تعمل جيداً فقط عندما تكون الرؤية جيدة، و عندما تكون سرعة الطائرة أقل من المعتاد، كما أنه على الطيارين هنا أن يبتعدوا عن الغيوم، و أن يكون مدى الرؤية خمسة كيلومترات على الأقل.
فإذا اختل أحد هذه الشروط أو إذا كان الطيران في منطقة مزدحمة، هنا يجب أن تدار الطائرة من قبل قواعد الطيران الآلية Instrument Flight Rules (IFR). إلا أن هذه الطريقة أكثر تعقيداً من سابقتها، لذلك يجب على الطيار أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة في هذا المجال.
و طريقة (IFR) تتطلب من الطيارين أن يبلغوا برج المراقبة عن وجهتهم قبل الإقلاع، و حالما يعطي برج المراقبة التصريح يجب على الطيار أن يقلع, كما أنه على الطيار أن يحافظ على الاتصالات اللاسلكية مع المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية (المراقبين) أثناء الطيران، و غالباً ما تستخدم هذه الطريقة عندما يكون مجال الرؤية أقل من خمسة كيلومترات أو عند الطيران في المناطق المزدحمة أو في الطيران خلال الغيوم.
إن استخدام طريقة IFR يجعل الطيارين و الموظفين الذين يقودون حركة الطائرة يستعملون أجهزة متنوعة و هذه الأجهزة مصممة للعمل في جميع حالات الطقس، كما أنها تعمل في الليل و النهار، بالإضافة إلى أن هذه الأجهزة تخبر الطيار باتجاه الطائرة و سرعتها.
هذا و يستخدم طاقم الطائرة الراديو للبقاء على الاتصال مع المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية (المراقبين)، و كما أنهم يظلون على اتصال دائم مع برج المراقبة بواسطة الراديو، و يسألون عن التصريح سواء أقبل الإقلاع أم قبل الهبوط.
و هناك أجهزة أخرى مستعملة في الطائرة مثل أحد الأجهزة الأوتوماتيكية الذي يسمى المتلقي أو المستجيب Transporter، و هذا المتلقي يرسل إشارات الكترونية إلى المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية (المراقبين) الموجودين على الأرض, و من ثم يستخدم المراقبون هذه الإشارات لتحديد الطائرة و من ثم يتعقبون مواضعها بواسطة الكمبيوتر.
*2- أنظمة الملاحة:*





تساعد أنظمة الملاحة الطيارين في الطيران من مطار لآخر، و هذه الأنظمة تساعد كلا من الطيارين و المراقبين في تحديد موقع الطائرة بالنسبة للأرض أو بالنسبة لطائرة أخرى.
و عند الطيران بارتفاع عالي أو في طقس سيء، تكون أنظمة الملاحة أساسية لحماية الطائرة أثناء الطيران.
طورت أجهزة الملاحة الجوية من أجهزة الإرسال اللاسلكية الأرضية الغير دقيقة إلى أنظمة فضائية متطورة :
- ففي عام 1924 كانت المساعدات الملاحية تقتصر على منارات راديو (لاسلكية) بسيطة، و هذه المنارات كانت تزود الطيار فقط بإمكانية التوجه نحوها، و كانت تتصف بعدم الدقة و تكليف التركيب الرخيصة.
- و في عام 1950 ، فقد أصبحت تجرى البحوث لتزويد نظام الـ VOR بالمرونة ( VOR و هو نظام مكون من سلسلة من المحطات اللاسلكية-الراديو- وظيفتها نقل المعلومات عن الاتجاه إلى الطائرة *-انظر الصورة-*) ، و إن مجال أنظمة الملاحة قد بدأ يتطور ، الأمر الذي جعل الطيارين يتوجهون من مطار لآخر مباشرة.
- LORAN ( الذي يعني الملاحة البعيدة المدى) و هو جهاز لاسلكي ، الذي يحسب بشكل أوتوماتيكي موضع الطائرة ويعطي التوجيه الملاحي إلى أي اتجاه أو موضع.
و على أية حال فإن الجزيئات المشحونة الموجودة في الغلاف الجوي، و المعروفة باسم الغلاف الأيوني قد قيدت مدى إشارات LORAN اللاسلكية كما انه بإمكانها أن تعيق العمل في بعض الأحيان و إن أجهزة الملاحة التي يستخدمها الطيارون أثناء الهبوط تعتبر من الأجهزة الحساسة جداً، و أشد حساسية من أجهزة الملاحة المستخدمة أثناء الطيران.
- و لتوجيه الطائرة لجعلها تهبط بسلام زودت كثير من مدرجات هبوط الطائرات بنظام الهبوط ILS، و هذا النظام يستخدم جهازين إرسال لإرشاد الطائرة ضمن مدى 800m على مدرج هبوط الطائرات، أحد هذين الجهازين يعطي معلومات عن الارتفاع عندما تقترب الطائرة من المدرج ، أما وظيفة جهاز الإرسال الآخر فهي تنبيه الطيار عندما تنساق الطائرة إلى اليسار أو اليمين من المدرج. و هناك أجهزة أكثر تطورا في نظام ILS التي توجه الطائرة حتى ضمن 400m أو حتى إلى مدرج هبوط الطائرات نفسه من أجل الهبوط الآلي (الأوتوماتيكي).






*- طريقة VOR -*
رسم مبسط يوضح طريقة VOR في مجال المراقبة الجوية حيث يتم إرسال إشارات لجميع الطائرات الواقعة ضمن مدى الرادار لكي تخبرها بأوضاعها بالنسبة للمسار المفترض و أماكن وجود الطائرات القريبة.​


*3- المراقبون الجويون :*





أن المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية (المراقبون الجويين) هم الذين يكونون القسم الثالث للمراقبة الجوية. *(انظر الصورة)*
و من وظائفهم إدارة عملية تحديد مواقع الطائرات بشكل يضمن الأمان و الاستعمال الفعال للفضاء.
يستخدم هؤلاء المراقبون الرادار و الإشارات المرسلة لمراقبة مواقع الطائرات و ارتفاعها ضمن مساحة محددة من الفضاء، كما أنهم يتعقبون الطقس السيئ و عوائق الطيران، و يوصلون هذه المعلومات إلى طاقم الطائرة.
إن المسئولين عن المراقبة الجوية يعملون في مركز التحكم الجوي (Air Route Traffic Control Centers) (ARTCC) و هم حاملون لرخصة عالمية ووظيفتهم هي اقتفاء أثر جميع حركات المرور الجوية داخل نطاق المجال الجوي لدولتهم.
أما محطات البنزين للطائرات فهي تزود الطيارين بالمعلومات حول الطقس وهذه المحطات هي أيضا ذات رخصة عالمية.
أما أبراج المراقبة فتتوضع داخل المطارات، و وظيفتها تنسيق حركة هبوط الطائرات و إقلاعها.
في البداية كانت أبراج المراقبة عبارة عن غرف صغيرة مقززة (محاطة بالزجاج) مبنية في أعلى بناء المطار، أما الأبراج الحديثة فارتفاعها يصل إلى آلاف الأقدام، و تكون غرف هذه الأبراج كبيرة، بحيث تسع لعدد كبير من المراقبين الذين يعملون في نفس الوقت.
إن إحدى مسؤوليات المراقب المحلي هي كفالة و ضمان خلو مدرج مسير الطائرات تماما فبل إعطاء الإذن (تأشيرة السماح) بالهبوط أو الإقلاع.
أما المراقبون الأرضيون فمسئولون عن اصطفاف الطائرات و حركتها على أرض المطار من و إلى المدرج.​


----------



## الجدى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*الملاحــة الجويــــة*​ 

إن الملاحة الجوية هي الوسيلة التي يحدد الطيارون بها موقع طائراتهم في الجو و يعرفون مسلكها في الجو.
يستخدم الطيارون الخرائط و البوصلات و أنظمة الراديو و كمبيوترات الملاحة الدقيقة.
هناك ثلاث طرق للملاحة الجوية و هي:
*1-*المرشد الآلي. (Piloting , Pilotage)
*2-الموقع الملاحي التقريبي. *(Dead Reckoning) 
*3-*الملاحة الإذاعية. (Radio Navigation)

*أولاً: المرشد الآلي:-*
و تعتبر هذه الطريقة أنها أبسط الطرق و أكثرها شيوعاً في الملاحة الجوية.
يحدد الطيار موقع الطائرة اعتماداً على إحدى العلامات الأرضية البارزة، و بالتالي فمن الضروري وجود خارطة حديثة ودقيقة للغاية، تبين هذه الخارطة مواقع العلامات الأرضية الطبيعية بما في ذلك الجبال و البحار و الأنهار و الجزر، بالإضافة إلى العلامات الأرضية الصناعية كالسدود.
تستخدم لهذا أداة Pelorus و هي أداة تشبه البوصلة، و التي تحدد اتجاه العلامات الأرضية بالنسبة للطائرة، و لها وجه دائري مؤشر عليه بدرجات و هناك ريشة توجيه، يقوم الطيار بتسديد الريشة عند العلامة الأرضية و عندها يظهر الاتجاه على الوجه الدائري للـ Pelorus.
هناك أيضاً جهاز يسمى Azimuth (محددة زاوية السمت) يمكن أن يوصل بالبوصلة و يدور مثل ريشة التوجيه و بالتالي يحدد الاتجاه، وفي بعض الأحيان يتم استخدام البوصلة اليدوية العادية.
يتم تمثيل اتجاه العلامة الأرضية على الخارطة بخط يسمى ( خط التوضع )، و هنا يحدد الملاح الجوي إحدى العلامات ويرسم خط التوضع من العلامة بالاتجاه الذي حددته البوصلة أو غيرها، و في هذا الوقت يكون توضع الطائرة في مكان ما على طول هذا الخط، ثم يتحقق الملاح الجوي من اتجاه العلامة الأرضية الثانية ويرسم خط توضع آخر، و عندها يكون توضع الطائرة هو المكان الذي يتقاطع فيه الخطان.

*ثانياً:الموقع الملاحي التقريبي:-*
تستخدم هذه الطريقة في الملاحة الجوية في حال عدم وجود عدد الغابات،علامات الأرضية، أو في حال عدم إمكانية رؤية هذه العلامات.
كذلك فان الطيار يستخدم هذه الطريقة عند الطيران فوق الغابات ، الصحاري ، المساحات المائية الكبيرة و كذلك عند الطيران فوق الغيوم الكثيفة.
و هذه الطريقة تتطلب Aeronautical Chart(جداول ملاحية) و ساعة دقيقة و بوصلة و حاسبة لحسابات السرعة و الزمن.
و تتلخص هذه الطريقة في تقدير مكان توضع الطائرة مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار مسافة الطيران و اتجاهه.
ففي هذه الطريقة يحدد الملاح الجوي توضع الطائرة فيما يتعلق بآخر نقطة توضع لها ، و ابتداء من هذه النقطة يرسم الملاح خطاً على الخارطة يبين المسافة التي قطعتها الطائرة واتجاهها منذ ذلك الوقتفيكون الموضع التقريبيللطائرة عند آخر هذا الخط.
يحدد الملاح الجوي الاتجاه بواسطة البوصلة، و تحسب المسافة بالاعتماد على سرعة الطائرة أثناء الطيران، إلا أن هذه الطريقة لا تأخذ بعين الاعتبار أخطاء القيادة و التغيرات في الريح التي تعتبر من الأمور التي تستطيع بكل سهولة أن تبعد الطائرة عن مسارها.
لذلك فعلى الطيار أن يحسب حساباً لكل هذه الأمور، و ذلك ليبقي الطائرة موجهة في الاتجاه الصحيح، و لكي يصل إلى الوجهة المقصودة ضمن الزمن المحدد تماماً.

*ثالثاُ: الملاحة الإذاعية:-*
تستخدم هذه الطريقة الإشارات المنبثة من محطات البث الإذاعية، و من ثم تستخدم التجهيزات و المعدات الالكترونية الموجودة على الطائرة هذه الإشارات لتوضح مكان الطائرة و اتجاهها بالنسبة لمحطة البث، تعتبر هذه الطريقة من أكثر الطرق انتشاراً.
و لاستخدام هذه الطريقة يتوجب على الطيارين أولا اكتشاف ما هي محطة الراديو التي يجب عليهم أن يستقبلوها في نطاق محدد و ذلك بالاستعانة بخارطة الطيران.
ثم تقوم التجهيزات المخصصة للملاحة الموجودة داخل الطائرة بتفحص هذه الإشارات، إذ توجد على هذه المعدات إبرة وظيفتها القيام بالتأشير عندما تكون الطائرة على مسارها الصحيح سواء من أو إلى المحطة، و تقوم هذه الإبرة أيضا بالتأشير في حال خروج أو انحراف الطائرة عن مسارها و بالتالي يكون من الممكن للطيار أن يعيد الطائرة إلى مسارها.


----------

